

Julian Assange: Google 'Shit-bag' and NSA - duck
http://cryptome.org/2013/08/assange-google-nsa.htm

======
barista
A couple of weeks ago when Snowden had a similar leak about Microsoft's
compliance with NSA the everybody was up in arms against them. Naively
forgetting that Google is the one that collects way more information and has
way more context about most people and is very likely sharing that information
with NSA as well. Now here you go!

